# Pregnant- Grinding Teeth



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nancy is due any time now and when I checked on her tonight she was grinding her teeth a lot. She's eating, drinking, peeing, and pooping normal. Anything to be worried about?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm. She is ready.
I just had one kid who was grinding a little. She delivered the first one fine BUT after about 20 minutes did not come out with the 2nd.
I pulled him.
So be ready to assist if needed. pLEASE keep us posted.


----------



## cowboy3499 (Feb 2, 2014)

Just be ready it sounds like she is really close


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

no nothing really to be worried about just sounds like she is close. Grinding teeth usually means they are in pain or stressed.


----------



## cowboy3499 (Feb 2, 2014)

She will be fine keep us posted and good luck I am sure she will do sky fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That'll be good if that's all it is. I just gave the before bed check and I stand corrected. The pellets are on the soft side. First time I ever saw her with soft pellets. Her ligs are pretty soft too. I was feeling her side too and the baby kicked a bit. Who knows. She's been keeping me guessing. So, should I check on her during the night or do you think it will still be a little while?


----------



## cowboy3499 (Feb 2, 2014)

It sounds like she is getting ready I would do a check or two in the night

Is she restless ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She is a pretty laid back goat. I don't think she's restless, unless her version of restless is laying by the fence for a while, then going to the shed for a while. She's not pawing that I noticed either. I'll check her a couple times. Won't be the first time I thought she was close and got up several times.


----------



## cowboy3499 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have does that move around from place to place like that than kid within an hour or so

But I have others that won't start kidding until later
How much goo does she have?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Not a lot of goo. It's kinda opaque white, like egg whites, but it's just at the opening. Her vulva does seem looser. (I'm having a stomach ache, only reason I'm still awake. Perfect night to kid. )


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's some pics. Her udder isn't very big, so that's not much help. Kid/s are still fairly active. She peed right after the picture and the mucus got drippy for a minute and fell off onto her fur, adding to the dried mucus already there.


----------



## cowboy3499 (Feb 2, 2014)

Any babies yet?

Or is she still keeping you waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I updated her waiting thread. No babies yet. She's not grinding her teeth. The goats and the dog seem to have the sniffles from our rapid weather changes this past week.


----------

